# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Κεχρί στη διατροφή της Καρδερίνας

## jk21

Εχει αποτελεσει αντικειμενο συζητησης , αρκετα συχνα εδω αλλα και σε αλλους διαδικτυακους χωρους στο παρελθον , το κατα ποσο η διατροφη της καρδερινας μπορει να στηριχτει σε πολυ μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο καναρινοσπορου (κεχρι , phalaris canariensis , alpiste , kanariensaat )  απο οτι εχουν συνηθως τα μιγματα ιθαγενων και πολυ περισσοτερο επισης , απο οσο πχ προσωπικα επιλεγω να βαζω στα μιγματα μου , βλεποντας οτι τα πουλια ζητανε κυριως λιπαρους σπορους χωρις να παχαινουν (οι καρδερινες ! οχι τα καναρινια  ) .Ειναι σιγουρο οτι μια πολυ λιπαρη διατροφη , δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο , οταν δεν μπορει να μεταβολιστει , ασχετα αν η εικονα της κοιλιας των καρδερινων , συνηθως δειχνει οτι δεν οδηγουμαστε σε συσσωρευση λιπους και οταν υπαρχει , συχνα χανεται πολυ συντομα σε καποια ασθενεια μεταξυ χειμωνα και φθινοπωρου  . Το θεμα εχει συζητηθει εκτενως εδω  Η διατροφή το χειμώνα για την καρδερίνα και τα άλλα ιθαγενή

Το σημερινο θεμα , ερχεται να δοκιμασει στην πραξη , προταση μελους μας , για ταυτοχρονη παροχη κανονικου μιγματος ιθαγενων σε μια ταιστρα και σε αλλη ξεχωρη παρουσια αποκλειστικα καναρινοσπορου . Σε δικια του εμπειρια απ οτι καταλαβα , με αυτο τον τροπο , τα πουλια δειχνουν προτιμηση στο κεχρι και ισως τα μαθουμε σε αυτο , χωρις το καψονι (συχνα επικινδυνο ) να τους στερησουμε το κανονικο μιγμα .Μεχρι τη σημερινη δημοσιευση , μεσολαβησε και συζητηση μου με εκτροφεα εκτος φορουμ , αρκετα ομως εμπειρο , ο οποιος μου επιβεβαιωσε την εκπληξη του οταν το ειδε σε δικα του πουλια 

Ηρθε η ωρα λοιπον να δουμε κατι μαζικα , συλλογικα , στην πραξη ! 

Εγω εκανα απο την Παρασκευη μεχρι σημερα (και θα συνεχισω σταθερα ) πραξη την πιο πανω προταση και στα τρια ζευγαρια και δυστυχως μεχρι σημερα δεν αγγιζουν καθολου το σκετο κεχρι , ενω τρωνε στο κανονικο το λιγο (σχεδον 20 % που βαζω ) σταδιακα αφου παντα οταν μενει λιγο , προσθετε νεο μιγμα (χωρις να αφαιρω το παλιο κεχρι , ωστε να εχουν καθε φορα περισσοτερο , αν δεν φανε αυξημενα καποια στιγμη το προηγουμενο )  . Μελος μας ετυχε να βρεθει χτες στο χωρο μου και του εδειξα τα μεχρι τωρα αποτελεσματα ....






Ομως συμπερασματα δεν μπορουν να βγουν ουτε με τα θετικα αποτελεσματα των δυο φιλων , ουτε τα προσωρινα ισως ή και μονιμα δικα μου . Περιμενω και τη δικια σας δοκιμη και καθημερινη παρουσιαση της ταιστρας .Πραγματικη παρουσιαση και οχι με ταιστρες φτιαγμενες να ικανοποιουνε τον εγωισμο μας πανω σε καποια αποψη  . Υποσχομαι ειλικρινη παρουσιαση και το οτι ειπα οτι εμπειροτατος εκτροφεας μου επιβεβαιωσε για τα δικα του πουλια την προτιμηση σε κεχρι σε ξεχωρη ταιστρα , δειχνει οτι αυτο εχω σκοπο και στοχο !

----------


## jk21

Σημερα το μεσημερι ειχα μια ευχαριστη εκπληξη στο ενα ζευγαρι


Στα αλλα δυο , το κεχρι παραμενει αθιχτο απ την Παρασκευη  (εκτος απο υπολοιματα σπορων ζωχου που ριξανε στο ενα μεσα ... )








Στο τριτο ζευγαρι (στον κατω οροφο της κλουβας ) εχει φαγωθει ξαφνικα σημαντικο ποσοστο .Αν προσεξετε τα περισσοτερα ειναι φλουδια

----------


## NickKo

Δημητρη καθε μερα ομως δινεις να εχουνε διαθεσιμα τα ιδια ακριβως πραγματα ή αλλαξες κτ σημερα .. το λεω γτ καμια φορα αναλογως τι τους δινουμε επιπλεον διαλεγουν και τους σπορους .. 

HelloWorld

----------


## jk21

Καθε μερα συμπληρωνω λιγο απο το βασικο μιγμα , στην ταιστρα με το βασικο μιγμα οπου παντα μενουν καποιοι κυριως αμυλουχοι σποροι  .Οτι κανω καθε μερα , δεν αλλαξα κατι 

Επισης καθε μερα εχουν ετσι κι αλλως ζωχο σε κλαρια (τις τελευταιες εβδομαδες ) 



Θεωρω πολυ χρησιμο να το δοκιμασουμε ολοι μας , γιατι οταν εχεις και το βασικο μιγμα υπαρκτο , δεν εχει κινδυνο  η δοκιμη , οπως αν αφαιρουσαμε το βασικο μιγμα  . Ετσι θα βγαλουμε πιο σωστα στατιστικα συμπερασματα . Σημερα παρουσιασα , εστω σε μια ταιστρα , κατι που δεν περιμενα  και πιστευω δειχνει ξεκαθαρη τη διαθεση μου να βγει κατι χρησιμο απο αυτο

----------


## adreas

Είναι   μια  εποχή  που  θέλει  φόρτωμα   ούτε  καν έτσι δεν  πρέπει να το κάνεις   δώσε  για  να  σου  δώσουν  τα πουλιά  τα  ξαναπούμε Σεπτέμβριε πάνω σε αυτό!!!

----------


## jk21

Με την ταιστρα του βασικου μιγματος , να εχει μιγμα επαρκες τουλαχιστον για 3ημερο (οπως φροντιζω καθε μερα να εχει συμπληρωνοντας ) , με αυγοτροφη στο κλουβι καθε μερα παρεχομενη , με τα κλαρια ζωχου να αλλαζουν δυο φορες την ημερα  , σημερα δεν ειδα καταναλωση του εξτρα κεχριου , ουτε φυσικα στα δυο ζευγαρια που δεν το εχουν αγγιξει μεχρι τωρα  , ομως ουτε στο ζευγαρι που χθες παρατηρησα καταναλωση 

Δεν εχω δει καρδερινες στη φυση να προβληματιζονται , οταν την ανοιξη βρισκουν φουλ ζωχο , αγκαθια σιγα σιγα , γαλατσιδα , ταραξακο , σιγα σιγα και ζωικη πρωτεινη (μελιγκρα γιατι εκει δεν εχει αυγο ... ) αν την ωρα που βοσκουν , περασουν πανω απο χωραφια με σποριασμενο γρασιδι ή millet ..... 

Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν καταφερνουν να ζησουν ολες το χειμωνα , αν εκτος απο γρασιδι και μαλιστα οχι ακομα σποριασμενο καλα , δεν βρισκουν ζωχο , τσουκνιδα και πλατανομπαλλες που δινουν τροφη το χειμωνα , οπου οι θερμιδικες αναγκες ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερες και η προσβαση στην τροφη ,οχι απαραιτητα καθημερινη 

Παρολα αυτα το θεμα , θα υπαρχει και τον αλλο Οκτωβρη οταν θα ερχεται ο χειμωνας και τοτε μπορει να δουμε αν η δοκιμη πετυχαινει στην πραξη , οσοι στην θεωρια υποστηριζουν τον διατροφικο χεμωνα , με λιτη διατροφη , ισχυρη σε αμυλουχους (οπως το κεχρι )  .Εγω τουλαχιστον αν και οχι οπαδος της διαιτα καταμεσις του Χειμωνα , θα δοκιμασω ξανα και με ενισχυμενο μιγμα φυσικα και με κεχρι οπως και τωρα

----------


## adreas

Εγώ  πάντως   είμαι  σίγουρος   ότι  αν  βρουν  κεχρί   θα  το  φάνε με όρεξη  βλέπε   νυχτολούλουδο   όταν   το  βάλεις   στην  ταΐστρα   δεν το  αγγίζουν   και   όταν  βάλεις  το  κοτσάνι   με  τον  ημιώριμο σπόρο   παθαίνουν   τραλαλά.  Εγώ  θα  το  πάω ποιο  βαθιά λίγο   τι  καύσεις   κάνει   σε  τι κλουβιά   ποια  είναι η θερμοκρασία  του χώρου  σου και άλλοι  παράγοντες  όπως   παράσιτα   αντιβιώσεις   ηλικία  του πτηνού  έτσι …………….  Το  πρόβλημα  είναι  ποιο   πολύ  στο   μυαλό    της  καρδερίνας   ότι  αν  δεν  φάει κανναβούρι θα ψοφήσει.

----------


## jk21

Aυτο εβαλα να κανουμε πραξη Ανδρεα ... τους εβαλα οσο κεχρι θελουν , τους το εβαλα διακριτο να μην χανεται , αν θελουν να φανε  . Και γω ημουν (παλιοτερα ) σιγουρος οτι δεν θα το προτιμουσανε και αυτο βλεπω στα 2 ζευγαρια ξεκαθαρα αλλα εστω μια μερα , ειδα το αντιθετο (οτι το επιλεξανε και αυτο ) στο ενα ζευγαρι και το παρουσιασα , δεν το εκρυψα για εγωιστικους λογους και μακαρι καποια στιγμη να πετυχω και μεγαλυτερα ποσοστα αποδοχης . Μπορουμε ολοι να φυγουμε απο το << ειμαστε σιγουροι >> και να δειξουμε << πραγματικοτητα >> οποια και αν ειναι αυτη ; Εγω ανοιξα το θεμα και ελπιζω  ...

----------


## jk21

Να ενημερωσω το θεμα και θα ειναι η τελευταια φορα   μεχρι τον αλλο Νοεμβρη που ξεκινα ο νεος χειμωνας (για να δουμε και εκει στην πραξη και οχι στα λογια την οποια συμπεριφορα των πουλιων )


 εκτος αν 

αλλαξει κατι στη συμπεριφορα των πουλιων  ή

συμμετεχουν με δοκιμη στα πουλια τους και αλλα μελη 



Τα δυο απ τα 3 ζευγαρια καρδερινων μου , δεν αγγιζουν καθολου το ξεχωρο μιγμα κεχρι .Τρωνε βεβαια και οχι σαν πρωτη επιλογη (αλλα δεν πεταω το μιγμα απλα συμπληρωνω ) το ποσοστο καναρινοσπορου που εχω στο βασικο τους μιγμα  (σχεδον 15 %  και συγκεκριμενα 750 γρ στα 5050 γρ μιγματος ειχα βαλει )  Μίγμα σπόρων καρδερίνας

Το ζευγαρι που ειχε δειξει να δοκιμαζει σε μια απ τις πρωτες αναφορες μου εδω , συνεχιζει να δοκιμαζει αλλα με πολυ μικροτερο ρυθμο . Δηλαδη 1 κουταλι του γλυκου εχει πανω απ 3 μερες να το τελειωσει , ομως εχει δοκιμασει .Δεν ξερω ποιο απο τα δυο ή και τα δυο τρωνε 

Παρολα αυτα θα συνεχισω να εχω διαθεσιμο εξτρα κεχρι 


Ευχομαι να εχουμε και παρατηρησεις αλλων μελων μας στην πορεια

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημήτρη δεν αντιλαμβανονται ισορροποιμενη διατροφή ,ίσως η προτίμηση στους λιπαρούς να μην είναι προτίμηση να είναι ανάγκη η καταγραφή 
ανάγκη είναι στην φύση που διανύουν αποστάσεις και καταναλώνουν ενέργεια,
ίσως γιατί σπανίζουν στην φύση οι λιπαροί σε σχέση με τους αμυλούχους
από την άλλη πάλι θα μου πεις αφού σε αφθονία είναι οι αμυλούχοι στην φύση ,γιατί να μην είναι ανάλογη και η καταγραφή

Πάντως όπως και να έχει υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι που έχει μικρή αποδοχή το κεχρί

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

μια προσπαθεια να γυρισω 2 περσινα καρδερινακια εκτροφης μου σε καναρινοτροφη.απο μικρα τους εδινα σε στικακι κεχρι με καλη αποδοχη.πρωτο δειγμα θετικο.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

